# Kikoo



## Stellou (30 Septembre 2004)

Slt

Comen ça va ?


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Stellou a dit:
			
		

> Slt
> 
> Comen ça va ?


 
Très bien et toi?

Perdue?


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

faut croire 

Bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2004)

Stellou a dit:
			
		

> Slt
> 
> Comen ça va ?




C'est bon eva on t'as reconnu!


----------



## touba (30 Septembre 2004)

c'est un thread pour le flood ?   

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

flood ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Bienvenute


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

pas flood ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Septembre 2004)

coucou


----------



## touba (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas flood ?



flood... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas flood ?



c'est précisément la question que je me pose


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

moi je sais pas, je pose la question comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je sais pas, je pose la question comme ça.



attends que je réfléchisse un peu


----------



## touba (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> attends que je réfléchisse un peu



oui floodo... euh réfléchissons...     :mouais:


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

Stellou a dit:
			
		

> Slt
> 
> Comen ça va ?




alors la salle de Français, c'est la 213, au fond du couloi à droite? Avec madame francet.

Et ben y'a du boulot   :mouais:


----------



## touba (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors la salle de Français, c'est la 213, au fond du couloi à droite? Avec madame francet.
> 
> Et ben y'a du boulot   :mouais:



surtout si il cherche au fond du couloi !!!   :mouais:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oui floodo... euh réfléchissons...     :mouais:


 non non, floodons plutot


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Ne profitez pas!


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

moi je passe juste comme ça pour savoir si on floode...


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

ah ca floode ??


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Oui et j'ai les noms...


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

en tout cas moi je floode pas.


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

moi non plus je viens d'arriver


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas moi je floode pas.


Non, mais des personnes malintentionnées pourraient le croire... :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui et j'ai les noms...



Qui sont ces gens ?  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qui sont ces gens ?  :mouais:


 des floodeurs je crois


----------



## bibyfok (30 Septembre 2004)

Bienvenue...
Bon alors on flood ou pas ?


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

je soupçonne le poisson :mouais:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

et le trolle :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je passe juste comme ça pour savoir si on floode...



Alors c'est oui ? C'est non ? Touba (ou bien ? ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue...
> Bon alors on flood ou pas ?



ça veut dire quoi: flooder


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

le poisson c'est sur et la tapette (bibi phoque)


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

"Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes."


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep il floode m'sieur
[/mode delation]


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Oh, on se calme!  Pas moyen d'aller se promener dans d'autres forums, sans en avoir pour deux heures à relire vos bêtises.


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et le trolle :mouais:



Ça floode ou ça trolle, faudrait savoir hein ?! :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

Et c'est maaaaal


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes."


 ça c'est un vieux truc d'administrateur pour eviter le flood


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un vieux truc d'administrateur pour eviter le flood


 pourtant je floode pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un vieux truc d'administrateur pour eviter le flood



ben va falloir qu'il tombe du lit plus tôt :rateau:


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Arghhhh! J'y arriverais à mon 3000e...


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh! J'y arriverais à mon 3000e...


 c'est mal sylko


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh! J'y arriverais à mon 3000e...


 tu flooderais pas, toi, des fois ? :mouais:


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Non, je ne fais que tourner les pages du post.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pourtant je floode pas


 va comprendre charles


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne fais que tourner les pages du post.



ce qui me permet de les compter  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Je suis facilement énervée et il suffit de m'insulter pour déclencher une énorme dispute.


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu flooderais pas, toi, des fois ? :mouais:



Il n'y a que 'tit cut pour pouvoir répondre à cette question...


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

fesez gaffe !


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je suis facilement énervée et il suffit de m'insulter pour déclencher une énorme dispute.



Aïe !! Ça commence fort. :affraid:


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> fesez gaffe !


J'ai rien dit moi hé hein !!


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien dit moi hé hein !!


 fais gaffe, t'es limite du flood là


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

Stellou a dit:
			
		

> Slt
> 
> Comen ça va ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, t'es limite du flood là



Pas d'insulte on a dit, sinon « elle » va s'énerver.
En tous cas, je vois pas du tout ce qui pourrait te faire dire que je floode, vraiment pas, alors là non, vraiment pas !! Ou bien ?


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

AAaaaah Flood quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'insulte on a dit, sinon « elle » va s'énerver.
> En tous cas, je vois pas du tout ce qui pourrait te faire dire que je floode, vraiment pas, alors là non, vraiment pas !! Ou bien ?



en effet: c'est d'une totale mauvaise foi :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

:affraid: je ne me serais jamais permis d'affirmer que qui que ce soit floode ici.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé:


Veuillez compléter les champs sujet et message. Pressez sur le bouton « précédent », corrigez le problème et réessayez.
Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

c'est calme pour un thread de flood


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: je ne me serais jamais permis d'affirmer que qui que ce soit floode ici.



 f'rait beau voir


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

c'est même très calme


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

oui, j'ai décidé d'arrêter le flood. mon médecin me l'a conseillé.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

ah tu floodais toi ?


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

ben j'avais des débuts de symptomes...


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

ben voilà on discute et une fois de plus j'ai encore loupé mon chiffre rond


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

mais ça va je contrôle


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà on discute et une fois de plus j'ai encore loupé mon chiffre rond


tu voulais ouvrir un thread ? 

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai décidé d'arrêter le flood. mon médecin me l'a conseillé.



Tu as son adresse, c'est pour un ami...


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

bon bah j'viens vous aider, sinon à flooder de trop à 2 vous risquez la consanguinité !! :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais ça va je contrôle


Alors c'était ça...!!  :rateau:

_« B'jour msieurs dames, billet siouplè... » _


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

en plus j'suis sur que ça lui irait la casquette bleu marine


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as son adresse, c'est pour un ami...


 tu connais des floodeurs toi ?


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en plus j'suis sur que ça lui irait la casquette bleu marine


Tu n'imagines pas à quel point


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu connais des floodeurs toi ?


 et arrête de faire l'innocent. T'es tout rouge !


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as son adresse, c'est pour un ami...



y fait pas de miracles non plus


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y fait pas de miracles non plus



ça c'est certain   dommage


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et arrête de faire l'innocent. T'es tout rouge !



Tant qu'il n'a pas l'aileron qui pousse !    :mouais:


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il n'a pas l'aileron qui pousse !    :mouais:



c'est étrange d'ailleurs, sa nageoir est en forme de frange !!  :mouais: 

tien ça me fais penser qu'il faut que je prenne rendez-vous chez le coiffeur moi


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu connais des floodeurs toi ?



Moi ? Non, je n'ai pas d'ami.


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Non, je n'ai pas d'ami.



tien comme moi


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Non, je n'ai pas d'ami.


 on te demande pas si t'as des amis, on te demande si tu connais des floodeurs


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tien comme moi



Oui ben compte pas là-dessus pour t'en faire un hein !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on te demande pas si t'as des amis, on te demande si tu connais des floodeurs



Pas d'ami - pas de floodeur !! (cqfd)  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

Encore 106 posts et je passe au contrôle technique...  :hosto:


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

t'as un bon rythme... tu tentes de le passer avant minuit ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas moi je floode pas.



Vilain !!


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)




----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Et ma surprise, tu l'as enfin charger ou pas, hein ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Et ma surprise, tu l'as enfin charger ou pas, hein ?


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

ben non


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Pas moyen de roupiller tranquille, ici...


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

:affraid: mais ça n'a pas floodé depuis minuit ici :affraid:


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben non


Ne te pose plus de question, c'est normal, la réponse est dans l'adresse.


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne te pose plus de question, c'est normal, la réponse est dans l'adresse.


J'espère que t'es fier de toi !!!   

Passque moi chuis pas fier de moi :rose:

 Puisque c'est je vais me coucher et je me léverai demain la vengeance dans l'âme.


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

bon alors finalement, c'est un thread à flood ou pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

--- K ----


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

--- i ---


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

--- k ---


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

--- o --- et --- o ---



PS: pfff tu aurais pu attendre que je finisse


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

quelque chose me dit que c'est un thread de flood :mouais:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

je t'ai empêché de finir ton mot tibo ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai empêché de finir ton mot tibo ?



Vade retro poild'empêcheur de flooder en paix !      


ps: ---  Meuh non !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

j'avais oublié ta rapidité d'exécution quand tu édite


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

piaf


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'avais oublié ta rapidité d'exécution quand tu édite



Voui, hein  Élevage label de flood d'appellation contrôlée


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

et tu le revendiques en plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et tu le revendiques en plus !



Durant mon enfance de Panther, dans la cave de MacG, Papa GlobaCut me nourrissait en découpant des petits morceaux de posts


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

Et maintenant la p'tite Panther vole de ses propres ailes


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

petit post par petit post


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant la p'tite Panther vole de ses propres ailes



  :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

c'est la méthode idéale


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

ah ! c'est un thread à flood alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:



 :rose:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

j'vous dérange pas ? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ! c'est un thread à flood alors ?



T'as pas peur du bannissement  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ! c'est un thread à flood alors ?



Allez un défit ! Un post par dent visible


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur du bannissement  :affraid:


 pourquoi ?  Je floode pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur du bannissement  :affraid:



(mode qui a peur du grand méchant modo on) Tant qu'il n'y a eu un hurlement au fond des threads :affraid: (mode qui a peur du grand méchant modo off)


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

prom'nons nous dans les thread, pendant que le loup n'y est pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> prom'nons nous dans les thread, pendant que le loup n'y est pas !



T'es déjà fatigué de ta promenade    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

non mais je suis prudent


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

maman m'a dit de ne pas quitter le sentier qui mène chez mère-grand


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

ah


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

désolé :rose:


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quelque chose me dit que c'est un thread de flood :mouais:



Et on ne dira pas qui a commencer, nononon on ne dira RIEN !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> désolé :rose:


 ouahhh la caisse que tu as lâché :hosto:



Va falloir laisser ouvert entre midi et 2 :/


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

un train passe


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

désolé !


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

Hmmmmm eh beh on dirait que ça a floodé par ici...


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

mais non mais non. pas du tout !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2004)

Spyro


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

ah, qu'est ce que je disais


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah, qu'est ce que je disais


 oh mais dans le fond j'ai toujours été d'accord avec toi


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

c'etait donc ça


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Stellou a dit:
			
		

> Slt
> 
> Comen ça va ?


ça va !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

ah oui, on avait derivé.


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

ben ouais, c'est un bon sujet, faut pas partir sur n'importe quoi !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

c'est important de cadrer !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

c'est un sondage en fait : "ça va ?"


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

ben moyen, y'a des floodeurs qui rodent. 

:modo:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

tu va encore faire dériver le sujet...


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

c'est une engeance c'est gens là


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben moyen, y'a des floodeurs qui rodent.
> 
> :modo:



Au moins deux...  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

qu'est ce que je disais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2004)

tiens... ! un thread qui sent le bannissement (on dit pas banissage .. pour ceux qui sont pas sage ??)


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au moins deux...  :mouais:


 Si y'en a deux, ils sont sur cette page  et c'est pas moi !


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est une engeance *c'est* gens là


En plus ils font des contresens quand ils écrivent


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens... ! un thread qui sent le bannissement (on dit pas banissage .. pour ceux qui sont pas sage ??)


 bannisserie ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si y'en a deux, ils sont sur cette page  et c'est pas moi !



C'est pas très gentil de dire ça de tes petits camarades LeCocombreMaske et Spyro.


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En plus ils font des contresens quand ils écrivent


 :affraid: en plus ils lisent :affraid:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très gentil de dire ça de tes petits camarades LeCocombreMaske et Spyro.


 j'ai pas donné de noms, j'ai un sens moral, MOI !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas donné de noms, j'ai un sens moral, MOI !



En même temps ce n'était pas dur à deviner...


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas donné de noms, j'ai un sens moral, MOI !


----------



## sylko (1 Octobre 2004)

Pas bientôt fini ce bronx?


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

bon, sinon : ça va ? c'est la question du départ et vous faites toujours diversion mais un sujet en or comme ça il est hors de question de le faire partir en flood !


----------



## sylko (1 Octobre 2004)

Arghhhh, encore 17 messages avant le 3000e


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas bientôt fini ce bronx?


 merci de soutenir mes efforts anti-flood


----------



## sylko (1 Octobre 2004)

16...


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh, encore 17 messages avant le 3000e


 non, finalement j'ai rien dis


----------



## sylko (1 Octobre 2004)

15...

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

mais nooooon, ça va pas du tout là !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> 15...
> 
> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


 prend ton temps.... respire


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais nooooon, ça va pas du tout là !


 ça derive ce thread :modo:


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour je suis perdu c'est où ici ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Alors que disions-nous ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Ah oui


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

:affraid: mais arretez de flooder, un peu de respect pour ce thread quand même !


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Oh mais voilà je l'ai retrouvé mon p'tit poisson.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2004)

tiens j'ai jamais essayé le boutton triangulaire rouge avec un point d'exclamation là à coté de la boule à coupd'boules.. ça sert à quoi ??


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

*ALORS ÇA VA ???? *
**


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

Konkon, cesse de faire devier ce thread !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *ALORS ÇA VA ???? *
> **


 crie pas, y'a des floodeurs qui veulent pourrir ce beau sujet !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *ALORS ÇA VA ???? *
> **



Hé ho !! Ça va bien ?!


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

L'est sympa finalement cette « stellou », discrète mais sympa... :style:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho !! Ça va bien ?!


 c'est toute la question !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

reviens stellou !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

bon, mais les reponses sont un peu... confuses non ?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> reviens stellou !


 :hein: ils sont partis ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> reviens stellou !



Non, non impossible qu'elle ait les mêmes floodeurs à la maison  :mouais:


----------



## sylko (1 Octobre 2004)

Je ne suis plus là!


----------



## sylko (1 Octobre 2004)

En fait, je suis las...:sleep:


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

Bah valà, ça flood et le serveur plante... Pas joli joli tout ça hein, je ne vous félicite pas messieurs !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je suis las...:sleep:



C'est à cause de toi que ça a planté tu n'as pas pédalé dans le flood


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause de toi que ça a planté tu n'as pas pédalé dans le flood



Délatrice !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Délatrice !!



Il baille tellement qu'on voit sa rotule gauche


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

bon, c'est fini de flooder pour ne rien dire  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est fini de flooder pour ne rien dire  :hein:



Tu as quelque chose contre la rotule gauche de Sylko ?  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

quelle floodeuse cette panthère


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quelque chose contre la rotule gauche de Sylko ?  :mouais:


 :affraid: Skylo a une rotule gauche ? :hein:

quel talent ! 

:hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Skylo a une rotule gauche ? :hein:
> 
> quel talent !
> 
> :hosto:



Mais quelle rotule, tu veux dire !


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

tiens, ça marche à nouveau ?


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

n'en profitez-pas pour flooder hein !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> n'en profitez-pas pour flooder hein !


 oh non, tu penses.


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

ils sont partis les floodeurs ?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

tant mieux


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2004)

Zut ! J'ai raté un flood !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2004)

C'est long 30s quand même !!!


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

xcusez-moi, j'étais parti faire le con à côté... de quoi on parlait ?


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

ça va ?


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

y'en a pas beaucoup qui ont répondu à la question initiale, c'est pas du sérieux !


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon alors pour faire simple oui, c'est vendredi et la journée est bientôt finie.


----------



## Zheng He (1 Octobre 2004)

Promis je recommencerai plus. :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2004)

Du flood, non merci.
Toi aussi, fais comme moi :
Ne touche pas à cette ....


*FIN DE PARTIE*​


----------

